# Pics of Camperdown Elms



## Huntster (Jul 10, 2010)

I want to start a thread of pics of Camperdown Elms that you have come accross. 

Here is a pic of a Camperdown Elm I recently came accross located at the most beautiful and best-kept Cemetary I have ever seen, maintained by Tommy. This Camperdown can be seen at St Mary's Cemetary located in the small town of Westphaia, MI. I measured the circumference at 106" around and is nearly 25 feet high. She is a beauty and very breadth-taking!

By the way, who is that mysterious figure in the lower left of the pic?


----------



## LAH (Jul 26, 2010)

Well kept for sure. Welcome to the board............Creeker


----------



## Pain Cow (Jul 26, 2010)

That tree is cheating. It's got dozens of fertilizer spikes all around it.


----------

